# Igor Levit



## Guest (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's a link to a Guardian article about pianist Igor Levit.
I like his style and approach, and he seems to be a cool guy.
Enjoy: http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/sep/01/igor-levit-the-leaner-meaner-piano-machine


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

A nice guy and a brilliant artist. I have his Bach and Beethoven CDs, and I eagerly await his new Bach/Beethoven/Rzewski 3-disc set that comes out in October.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Kontrapunctus said:


> A nice guy and a brilliant artist. I have his Bach and Beethoven CDs, and I eagerly await his new Bach/Beethoven/Rzewski 3-disc set that comes out in October.


+1. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

Listened to his Beethoven Op31 and to his Bach Chaconne for left hand.

He seems to embody the music rather than the notes in similar fashion to old artists like Richter, Gould, Gilels, Arrau...

Maybe, just maybe, he will be one of the great pianists of our generation.

Gotta listen to his albums asap!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kontrapunctus said:


> A nice guy and a brilliant artist. I have his Bach and Beethoven CDs, and I eagerly await his new Bach/Beethoven/Rzewski 3-disc set that comes out in October.


I have that set, have listened to the musics once. The Beethoven is a fresh interpretation, more subtle than Richter, less eccentric than Mustonen - and quite effective. The Rzewski - well, to stretch metaphors, it is more encyclopedic, less dramatic than the Rzewski performance on record. The Bach I need to hear again; don't know if it was me or the music, but I didn't connect.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> A nice guy and a brilliant artist. I have his Bach and Beethoven CDs, and I eagerly await his new Bach/Beethoven/Rzewski 3-disc set that comes out in October.


+2 Same as Krontapunctus :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's his program for the February 11th recital in San Francisco:

BACH: Partita No. 4 in D Major, BWV 828
SCHUBERT: Moments Musicaux, D780
BEETHOVEN: Sonata in D minor, Op.31, No.2 “The Tempest”
PROKOFIEV: Sonata No.7 in B-flat Major, Op.83


----------

